# clausing 111 lathe



## sbarrett (Jan 21, 2014)

i have recently purchased a clausing 111 lathe ser.#8539,and realize that it dose not have the clutch handle,does anyone have pictures of the handle,and what it attaches to under the top cover,thanks for looking,and i apologize for posting this in the restoration section first,just a newbie mistake,thanks again Steve


----------



## Pacer (Jan 21, 2014)

Steve, I have a couple pic of the clutch but I cant get the site to post them - just comes up as garble. If you want send me a PM with your email and I will send them as an attachment.


----------

